# I'm Sorry, But I Was Bored



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Preparations are being made throughout the night.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This will not end well!

Time for everyone to go into hiding


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

OH SHEET!!!! This can't be good!!!!:flame:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

What? Why is it everyone goes running now? It's ok gents, stay out and play for a little while, don't be scared of the big red fireball.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Is someone gonna die? :jaw:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Is someone gonna die? :jaw:


Things happen!! :bump2:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Is someone gonna die? :jaw:


Hmmmm. Depends on if they pissed me off. Have you pissed me off? Is there something you want to tell me?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man, everybody's on a roll tonight!! :lolat::tease:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

oh shit. someone better run


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

He's probably just going to unload some of his lesser quality cigars like Siglo VI's and such gotta have room for the Behikes.:fish: :sing: :hand:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

starbuck said:


> hmmmm. Depends on if they pissed me off. Have you pissed me off? Is there something you want to tell me?


you'll nevah get me to talk!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

:behindsofa:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Never heard of boredom as an excuse for a nuclear strike!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Something tells me that some finger nails will be pulled on this run...Ohhhhh The Painnnnnn!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

smelvis said:


> He's probably just going to unload some of his lesser quality cigars like Siglo VI's and such gotta have room for the Behikes.:fish: :sing: :hand:


Haha. Man do I wish I had that problem. I like to think of these as "Welcome Packets". You know, sort of the like the ones you receive during freshmen orientation in college.

:wink:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Hint #1 was given and now every newb is gonna be sitting at their computer wondering if they're life will end. 

Hide yo kids, Hide yo wife, Hide yo dogs...Starbuck comin to get cha, he comin to get cha! lmao


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

:ranger:
LOL!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Hint #1 was given and now every newb is gonna be sitting at their computer wondering if they're life will end.
> 
> Hide yo kids, Hide yo wife, Hide yo dogs...Starbuck comin to get cha, he comin to get cha! lmao


Well well we have a smart man amongst us eh? LOL. Seems I'm having some problems here as "some" newb's didn't take the time or remember to fill out their details with name and "bombing" address. I've got live ordnance here on timers and I can't wait all weekend to ship these babies out!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pm me, I could do some sneaking around for ya if u want. Secret spy! LOL!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Well well we have a smart man amongst us eh? LOL. Seems I'm having some problems here as "some" newb's didn't take the time or remember to fill out their details with name and "bombing" address. I've got live ordnance here on timers and I can't wait all weekend to ship these babies out!


Send me the names of these ne'er-do-wells and I will see if they have submitted their names to the Rolodex. :mrgreen:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Pm me, I could do some sneaking around for ya if u want. Secret spy! LOL!





Habanolover said:


> Send me the names of these ne'er-do-wells and I will see if they have submitted their names to the Rolodex. :mrgreen:


Thank you gentlemen both, PM has been sent!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

secret spy? secret rolodex checker? noob strike?
Whats is Puff coming to?????

Run for the hills..........................................................:bolt:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> :behindsofa:


LMAO! Never seen that one before!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Now this is funny. Make them put down their address so you can bomb them. That's really rubbing it in their face!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

9405503699300008678651
9405503699300008678658
9405503699300008678661
9405503699300008678668
9405503699300008678648
9405503699300008678644
9405503699300008678620
9405503699300008678615
9405503699300008678682
9405503699300008678771
9405503699300008678702
9405503699300008678625
9405503699300008678878
9405503699300008678872

Hint 2: Not everything that appears is what it may appear to be. All could be live, all could be dead, only time will tell. This is a test of patience.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

You crazy SOB!!!! Thats all I have to say


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting!!!!!!!!! 
I am ducking already!!!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

14 bombs?!?!?!?!?! OMG


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I seem to remember just a few months ago when Starbuck was a nice, upstanding citizen.

Looks like winter has soured him. He's now mean-spirited and vindictive, lashing out and causing mayhem on purpose. What has the world come to?


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Really messed up, hitting all these poor souls at once!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr_Black said:


> 14 bombs?!?!?!?!?! OMG


his hint states some a live and dead. so not all 14 bombs are legit...I think. lol.

If they are all live bombs then he gets a :hail: from me!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is getting morbid! Lol!hoto:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

woah. thats alot of entry codes.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Thankfully, I am not a noob, although David has been known to throw people off!

What scares me is he has my addy!! 

I wouldn't be surprised if all 14 are live!!!

Go get em' David!!! :tu


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> his hint states some a live and dead. so not all 14 bombs are legit...I think. lol.
> 
> If they are all live bombs then he gets a :hail: from me!


Take a look at post number 35, the one just above this one by Eric. Young skywalker you have much to learn from the Jedi Masters at Puff. You should know that I could be bluffing. I could also be bluffing the bluff. What if I did indeed send 14 bombs today, but rearranged the numbers? What if I were sending even more bombs tomorrow and another set of 14 numbers will be posted? The lesson for today young one is to never trust what has been posted, yet to see through the numbers my young one. As Eric above indeed has Jedi Master powers and knows all too well what is capable of happening. In due time young one you shall know the ways of the Jedi Masters as well. Be very afraid.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

but I knew that you knew that I would know that you would bluff the bluff about me knowing what you know that I know.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just send me an empty Behike box and I will figure out a way to light it and smoke it!

This weekend, beginning of next week is going to spell trouble for many noobs of the leaf!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> but I knew that you knew that I would know that you would bluff the bluff about me knowing what you know that I know.


LOL. You couldn't have said it any better my friend. Excellent post. RG for you for the comment of the day.



Rock31 said:


> Just send me an empty Behike box and I will figure out a way to light it and smoke it!
> 
> This weekend, beginning of next week is going to spell trouble for many noobs of the leaf!


Actually I may have an empty one after this weekend. They do smell delicious inside.

Ahhh picking on noob's again next week are we? AWESOME!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just bought some more Duct Tape...maybe next week if everything arrives here...if not before month end!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I just bought some more Duct Tape...maybe next week if everything arrives here...if not before month end!


Oh yes how could I ever forget, you are the duct tape bomber. Looking forward to this indeed. Noob's may need a chainsaw to cut through that crap to get the bomb to explode and see what's inside...lol.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah well safe to say the second round of shipments, I mean nukes, have been packaged securely and boxed up for the second wave. DC numbers to follow tomorrow mid morning. 

If you are new to this forum, I'd highly suggest filling in your details as I had to pass up on a few members because they did not have their profile filled out with bombing addresses.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. You couldn't have said it any better my friend. Excellent post. RG for you for the comment of the day.
> 
> Actually I may have an empty one after this weekend. They do smell delicious inside.
> 
> Ahhh picking on noob's again next week are we? AWESOME!!


A cleared out box already? Either you send amazing bombs, or you live a really good life!

May those noob souls be saved before they parish... But 14 bombs and a second wave.. That's some A+ generosity. :hail:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> his hint states some a live and dead. so not all 14 bombs are legit...I think. lol.
> 
> If they are all live bombs then he gets a :hail: from me!


Word on the streets is that he is getting another 20 Boxes of Behikes and needs to make room... 

:smoke:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see these hit. Even if it's only one bomb David deserves mass props for the scare tactics. But I have a strange feeling there's more than one.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

David is a generous brother. I wouldn't be surprised if all those bombs accounted for a few months' salary on my end.

Someone please bump him as I'm tapped out.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've tried to tell you guys to let the sleeping giant lay but NO. NO you guy's went and pull his nostril hair's again. 

Need to pick up some more popcorn---


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

14? daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam thats alot of ordance. 14 joes yelling incoming heading for the bunkers. bump


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Added some RG for ya buddy! Well deserved!! 














Now hide bitc**s!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

:dunno:

9405503699300009778215
9405503699300009778220
9405503699300009778221
9405503699300009778235
9405503699300009778238
9405503699300009778175
9405503699300009778275
9405503699300009778180
9405503699300009778183
9405503699300009778195
9405503699300009779445
9405503699300009778251
9405503699300009778265
9405503699300009778152


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 9405503699300009778215
> 9405503699300009778220
> ...


 the threat of mass destruction. "we have all these bombs and we are launching them now" sending the public yelling and screaming running for there lives when in fact only 5 mortar rounds were launched. Evil i tell ya pure evil. or BRILLIANT simply brilliant tactic


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> :dunno:
> 
> 9405503699300009778215
> 9405503699300009778220
> ...


_DAMN THAT"S A LOT OF LAUNCH CODES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
_


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

wtf?! lol. talk about an act of war. lol.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, this one looks like it is going to be impressive! 

Glad I'm no longer a newbie opcorn:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I think someone should create a thread in the Cigar Bomb section thats titled, "If you were bombed by David..." and everyone posts in there cause there's gonna be a million new threads..lol.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LMAO. Love the comments guys, they are really good. And thank you to everyone for the kind words! 

Looks Monday should be a very busy day here, but not sure how busy it will be with just one or two bombs landing. :blah:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. Love the comments guys, they are really good. And thank you to everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Looks *Monday should be a very busy day here*, but not sure how busy it will be with just one or two bombs landing. :blah:


Hate to tell ya, *but post office is closed Monday* I believe!! Some holiday, forget what it is, but banks and schools are closed, so that means post office is closed..LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Hate to tell ya, *but post office is closed Monday* I believe!! Some holiday, forget what it is, but banks and schools are closed, so that means post office is closed..LOL


Ah President's Day and I forgot about it. Oh well. I guess the one or two bombs I actually sent will be delivered on Tuesday.

:new_all_coholic:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ah President's Day and I forgot about it. Oh well. I guess the one or two bombs I actually sent will be delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> :new_all_coholic:


I think they call that a stay of execution! Poor bastages got one more day to seek higher ground! :lol:
That's gonna be a hell of a blast!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is not going to end well!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Detonation in the mail room? Hope not! Damn David, that's alot of bombs....


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha this is freaking awesome. Go get em David! Hit them where it hurts!:spank:


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

:jaw:_* HOLY CRAP!*_ :jaw:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ah President's Day and I forgot about it. Oh well. I guess the one or two bombs I actually sent will be delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> :new_all_coholic:


Earlier he was talking about up to, what, 14, now two. Wheew, sounds like this one will be more reasonable...

Wait, what was that thing about misdirection and deception...OMG, this is going to be UGLY!!!

Even if they all hit California, I'll probably be able to see the blast here in Maryland. mg:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Earlier he was talking about up to, what, 14, now two. Wheew, sounds like this one will be more reasonable...
> 
> Wait, what was that thing about misdirection and deception...OMG, this is going to be UGLY!!!
> 
> Even if they all hit California, I'll probably be able to see the blast here in Maryland. mg:


I'm....so.... confused....two bombs.....or 14.....or 7...

The suspense is unbearable!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

David, You are awesome! Thank you so much for your generous bombing!! lol I will always remember this!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Detonation in the mail room? Hope not! Damn David, that's alot of bombs....


I would be stoked if something detonated in my mailroom. Those guys are idiots.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Well I doubt the mail room blew up as I know nine bombs were delivered today. A couple have been confirmed. I know Steve has posted pics of his bomb, and one was confirmed on Saturday afternoon. There should be a lot more explosions this evening. Stay tuned boys!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

David
Without a doubt you are the man. Thank you so much for the kick a** mortar round you shot into my mailbox today.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

All this carnage because you were bored?! Damn! I think something like 6 or 7 casualties have been reported so far!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> I'm....so.... confused....two bombs.....or 14.....or 7...
> 
> The suspense is unbearable!


Yeah.. That's what I'm saying... Some DC's Work, Some don't.. I'm also wondering if the DC's that don't work might be for actual bombs... As in he posted bad DC's to divert the attention of the noobs... Making them think they aren't getting bombed, but then when they open their mailbox... KABOOM!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Well I doubt the mail room blew up as I know nine bombs were delivered today. A couple have been confirmed. I know Steve has posted pics of his bomb, and one was confirmed on Saturday afternoon. There should be a lot more explosions this evening. Stay tuned boys!


Nice job Bro and with more to come!!!!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Dave, hats off to you, my friend. You're a generous brother and I applaud your assault on the Puff noobs. This is fun to watch...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm reading the threads with all the carnage and all I can say is, wow!


----------

